# Vega and Winston's Travel Blog- THEY'RE HOME!



## Haley (Aug 17, 2007)

Most of you remember Vega and Winston (aka Sir Didymus) a sweet grey lop and stunning black/white lionhead who were bonded while living with Jenfur427. Jennifer and her girls spoiled the bunnies and loved them very much.

Due to some unexpected changes in her living situation, Jennifer could no longer keep Winston and Vega and contacted Laura, Snuggysmom, to help rehome them. Winston had originally come from Laura, who took him from a woman who needed to rehome him and Penny (who now lives with Laura). 

Laura contacted me about possible options (since I run the rescue section and had been following Winston's adoption) and we decided to ask Susan, Soooska, if she would be interested in adopting the pair of them since Soooska had originally fell in love with Winston when his pictures were posted on RO. We did not want to see these two special bunnies end up in a shelter.

Susan said she would love to take them! So now we're in the process of moving them from St. Louis, MO all the way to near Toronto, ON. 

We were waiting to post all this until we had the final word,but Crystal, AngelnSnuffy, is on her way this evening to pick up Winston and Vega!

Crystal will bring them back to her place in Peoria, ILto foster for a while..then they will make their way up to Chicago to stay temporarily with Lauren, lalena2148. Next, they will make their way to me in Michigan and then I will take them to Canada to their new home with Susan!

Whew, anyone lost? :nod

Its been very confusing and difficult arranging everything but we think we have it all planned out. We're all just so happy to be able to help these beautiful bunnies make it to their new home. And Susan will give them the loving permanent home they deserve.

Now, hopefully we'll have pics as soon as Crystal gets home tonight.I thought Id start a thread to tell everyone the good news and log their travels across the Midwest!

:kiss:A huge Thank You to everyone for helpingto makethis happen!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 17, 2007)

Through myspace, I realized that Jen was having some troubles in her life. I messaged her wondering how Vega and Winston were doing, but I didn't recieve a reply back. I thought something happened because there was no mention of the bunns on her myspace or in pictures.

:cry4:

I am so happy that the bunns are okay and going to Sooska :biggrin2:!


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 17, 2007)

You guys are amazing!!Thanks to all of you who worked to get these two cuties a good home. Another job well done


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 17, 2007)

Woohoo! I just spoke withtheowner of Winston and Vegaon the phone. He is on his way. I will be leaving in less than an hour. He said that the buns are not exactly happy with him being in a box. I told him that I have a cage with a blankie spread out for them. That'll be much better, he thought so too.

So, this is it! I'm leaving soon and will post when I get back! This is exciting.

Crystal


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

I have spoken to Jen for those who may have concerns. She is well as are her daughters.:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Haley for starting this Blog. 

I was so thrilled when Haley pm me asking if I would like to adobt the pair. I so fell in love with Winston (and yes that will be his nameagain) when I first saw him. I did have to think about it for about 10 minutes, now the hubby thought I was totally off my rocker but my plan is to try to bond the 2 with Daisy Mae (Nadia this is where I will need your help LOL).

I'm so excited to hear all the info about their travel and to get pictures of my new Babies. Six in total am I nuts? NO!

Please let me say a *
VERY BIG THANK YOU
*to everyone who is helping me get these two little beauties.

I truely mean that from the bottom of my heart.

Susan:running bunny

PS

Chris is totally in LOVE:heartbeat: with Winston, and I'm sure as I get more pictures of Vega he will fall for her to.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

Soooska you will be a great mom two these two. Can not wait to see pictures.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2007)

This is working out so well! I couldn't be happier!

Here are a few pics of Winston and Vega:























Edited to say:

Susan, I'm so glad you're giving him his old name back. I always thought Winston was the perfect name for him.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2007)

Oops - double post!


----------



## Haley (Aug 17, 2007)

Gosh, looking at his pics-I forgot how dang cute he is. One of a kind 

Im so excited to meet him and Vega. They are just precious :inlove:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2007)

Winston certainly is very striking - one of the most beautiful bunnies I've ever seen.

I have a soft spot for Vega, too. I think she's gorgeous. Her coloring is just like my Toby's was.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Laura for the pictures. I will have to print one of each and hang them in Daisy Mae's cage so she can admire them and fall in love. LOL I really think she wants a friend or 2 as she always sits in front of Wilbur & Jackie's baby gate looking at them, so I'm really hoping this is a good sign.

Vega is so pretty, are her eyes Blue too?

Susan :runningrabbit:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 17, 2007)

We're home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!inkbouce: They are so beautiful:inlove:.

It all went very well, no problems. I made good time too. The box he had them in was very small so I'm so glad I took a cage for them. The first thing he said when he showed them to me was "If they weren't totally bonded before, they are now." I thought that was funny:biggrin2:. Man, he brought everything, alot of stuff:shock:. About 5 bags worth.

We just got done putting an NIC together, just one level for now. My son helped alot and my husband stopped home from his second job to see them and get his cell phone he let me borrow for the trip. He helped too for a little bit. I'm about to go down and get them in their new cage. I will get some pics for everyone soon.


Edit: Susan, Vega's eyes area gray, and Winston's are a pretty blue.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome I will check tomorrow.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2007)

Im so glad it went well Crystal! Thats great he sent all their stuff. That will help give them some familiarity while theyre moving around so much this next month or so. Dont feel like you have to set up the huge NIC palace like they had it, a simple pen should be fine for now.

And I cant wait for some pics! Although feel free to let them settle in and get rested yourself. We can wait..... (but not too long). hehe 

Good work, girl :big kiss:


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 18, 2007)

By "He", do you mean Jen's ex? Sorry, I am just confused.


I can't wait to see pictures of them! I have missed seeing their pictures, so much!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

K, I have the cage up against the NIC so they can go in and check it out on their own as they want to. It didn't take long for Winston to jump out and investigate EVERYTHING! He was jumping on the hidey house, in the hay rack, all over the place, it was hard to get pics of him. 

Vega hasn't come out of the cage yet. She nosed out, but won't come out. I thought she'd be the first one out as Winston is the skittish one:shock:. They have already eaten some too, so that's good. Just waiting for someone to use their litterbox.

Yep, Haley I thought the same thing about their scent on the stuff. I think that really helped Winston come out and check it all out so quickly, he even ran through his little cardboard tunnel, what's left of it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> By "He", do you mean Jen's ex? Sorry, I am just confused.


Yes, Amy, sorry about that...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Crystal for doing so much, taking your time to get these two beauties one step closer to me. 

I'm so excited, I just spoke to my hubby and told him they are at your place, I think he's getting as excited as I am. I told him I will bond Daisy Mae to them come hell or high water. I will get Crystalball to come help me do this. I'm hoping I will be as lucky as her when she bonded Bandit & Holly they just fell on LOVE almost instantly.

Susan and Daisy Mae:running bunny:apollo:


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks, Crystal. That cleared it up for me, hehe.


I am off now to go and clean out the "closet" (a.k.a. bunny room) for Marlin to live in :biggrin2:.


I'll keep checking in for pictures.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks Crystal for doing so much, taking your time to get these two beauties one step closer to me.
> 
> I'm so excited, I just spoke to my hubby and told him they are at your place, I think he's getting as excited as I am. I told him I will bond Daisy Mae to them come hell or high water. I will get Crystalball to come help me do this. I'm hoping I will be as lucky as her when she bonded Bandit & Holly they just fell on LOVE almost instantly.
> 
> Susan and Daisy Mae:running bunny:apollo:



Susan, you are so welcome. You are gonna love these two like you've always had them. They are dears. 

Jake told me that he called Winson, Dida, short for Sir Didymus, so, I am calling him that now, but also calling him Winston.

Still waiting for them to come out of that cage. It was kinda bright down there so I turned off one of the lights, maybe that will help. We'll see.

I will put pics on before the end of the night. The first ones I got aren't that good. Looking through bars doesn't make for that great of pics.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 18, 2007)

Wait... that gorgeous little Winston is going to be in CANADA?! onder::devil


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

Photobucket is acting like poo, it is taking forever...to upload 3 pics! It did the same thing with a video the other day. It's been like 15 minutes:X.


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 18, 2007)

This place is so amazing!


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 18, 2007)

I just wanted to gloat for a moment...

I WILL BE MEETING WINSTON ON HIS TRIP THROUGH TORONTO.

WHHEeeeeeee

:dancingorig::woohoo:thankyou::trio:brat:



Nadia


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2007)

I just wanted to add:

We are having trouble covering one leg of this transportWe still need help getting the buns from Peoria, IL to Frankfort (near Chicago), IL sometime before Labor Day weekend.

Ive emailed everyone I know, but no luck so far. If anyone can help or knows someone who can, please PM me. Its about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

Haley, I just want to add that I would be willing to drive and meet someone in Pontiac, which is on the way to Chicago from here, it's not even half way, but it might help.


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 18, 2007)

I live near Frankfort (like 10 minutes) but not so close to Peoria. If you can't find anyone else, I could probably do it.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 18, 2007)

OMG can you imagine Winston and Daisy Mae together??? What an awesome duo! Of course Vega is beautiful too. I just think Sooska is the perfect person for these buns to go to 

So... Does this mean that if I fall in love with a bun I can attempt a long distance kidnap with some of you as my accomplices??? I am still very much in love with Reese :inlove:Lol.

Btw... You never have any probs bringing the bunny through customs? Just asking out of curiosity. I thought there would be a huge paperwork thing over it... Like vet papers and stuff...


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Btw... You never have any probs bringing the bunny through customs? Just asking out of curiosity. I thought there would be a huge paperwork thing over it... Like vet papers and stuff...



Im not sure about flying, but driving is ok. As long as the buns are visibly good health, it should be fine. 

One of our RO members (Buck Rogers) just adopted a bunny from the shelter where I volunteer near Detroit, MI. They live in Ontario, so they took bunnies over the border on their way here and back. As far as I know they didnt have any trouble. 

And EiuGirl316I'll keep checking around, but if I cant find anyone, you think you might be able to meet Crystal near Pontiac? It would be so much help andI would love you forever


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 18, 2007)

Rabbits don't require any paper work or vet approval to cross the border as long as they look healthy. If a person is concerned about it just don't make mention that the rabbit is staying in Canada or say you are returning it home for a friend, etc, etc.

But just in case do arm yourself with the appropriate facts and print them off from the government webpages! There has been a few cases where the border staff were not aware that rabbits were allowed without documentation and people were not allowed to cross the border with their rabbits because of it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

So, I cancelled the whole upload, as it wasn't working, logged out and back in and have one pic uploaded:?. Not a very good one, but it's something...He was jumping around so much checking it all out, I couldn't get a very good one of him...Meet Winston! His backside anyway...


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2007)

aww Winston is giving us all the butt for wanting pics of him so late at night


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

Photobucket is ticking me off, majorly! I don't understand why it takes so long for photos now. My son just got some good ones too!:X


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

If I upload one at a time, it works:?.

Pics! My son took these, they're good.

Vega






Winston







Two more!










Hee, his first trip out, this one below


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm so so so happy to hear you got back ok Crys! 

I LOVE Vega! Winston is ok I guess, but Vega is so beautiful:heart::inlove::heart:


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah I could do the leg from Pontiac to Frankfort. Just let me know what's going on with everything.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

We got videos! I'll probably post them tomorrow as Photobucket is being weird, but they are gooooood.

Vega finally went into the NIC, so I took the cage away.

Here's a pic of their new set up:


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh Wow, this is so exciting!! I think I'm just as excited as Susan!! I can't wait to meet these two gorgeous buns. I remember when Winston was first mentioned on the site, Susan msg'd me saying she really wanted him. It didn't work out in her favour, but y'know everything happens for a reason. Now she gets to have two more gorgeous bunnies. I'm gonna help her with whatever she needs.I'll even help with the bonding. I'm definitely not an expert but will ofcourse lend a helping hand when needed. And even if I'm not needed, I'm still going over to play 

I visited with Susan yesterday, and Daisy Mae, in my opinion definitely wants a friend. It's so cute, she sits outside of Wilbur and Jackie's room looking in. I think she'll definitely be the dominant one when bonding with her cute little grunts, growls and snorts. But it'll be fun!! 

I too, would like to Thank Everyone that is helping out with all this!! Susan is the perfect home for these 2, and they will have a forever home there!!

Crystal (Bandit & Holly):heartbeat:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2007)

OMG! I wish I could be a bigger part of this. This is so awesome.

I wish I could see them in person they look so awesome.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Crystal, how are the babies this morning? Great pictures thanks for those. 

Give the two of them a BIG kiss from their future Mommie. LOL

Thanks

Susan and Daisy Mae:bambiandthumper:running bunny


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 18, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> my plan is to try to bond the 2 with Daisy Mae (Nadia this is where I will need your help LOL).


I'm SO there!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Crystal, how are the babies this morning? Great pictures thanks for those.
> 
> Give the two of them a BIG kiss from their future Mommie. LOL
> 
> ...



Susan, they're doing well. They ate quite a bit of hay overnight too. My son got a really nice video from last night, so I am going to share it with you. Enjoy!

http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n121/clb072/?action=view&current=DSCN0816.flv


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2007)

Love the video! Your son's commentaryis adorable Crystal!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Crystal, great video. 

Your son sounds like a very nice young man. He was so sweet with the bunnies. He sounds just like my hubby when he talks to the bunnies.

Thanks again for everything you have done and are doing for me to get these two little beauties.

Susan:bambiandthumper


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Love the video! Your son's commentaryis adorable Crystal!


Haha, Thanks guys! I know, he did such a great job with that. I thought it was awesome and knew you guys would just love it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's a picture of Daisy Mae admiring her new Boyfriend.






Crystal I love the last picture of Winston & Vega together. Really cute.

Susan and Daisy Mae:running bunny:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2007)

aww thats adorable. Mr. Tumnus will be jealous when I tell him though :biggrin2:

Good news everyone! :big wink:I think I found a way for the buns to get from Crystal to Lauren without anyone having to drive too far out of their way. I emailed everyone I could think of who's involved with rabbit/small animal rescue. Through a friend of a friend, I found someone who is involved in bird rescue and shes going from Chicago down to Washington (near Peoria) and then back up to Chicago on Tuesday!

So..if Crystal can meet her (or her friend)before work on Tuesday and then Lauren can meet her after work on Tuesday, we should be all set!

Whew! ullhair:This is making me crazy arranging all these dates, places etc. My head is spinning now. lol

Keep us posted Crystal and Lauren. I hope it works out! :hug2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2007)

Haley I must say a BIG THANK YOU, you guys are doing so much for me to get these little Beauties. I truely thank you from the bottom of my heart. The more I look at the two of them the more I'm falling in LOVE with them.

Susan & Daisy Mae.:running bunny:apollo:

PS

Daisy Mae still has the 2 pictures of Mr Tumnus in her cage. You must tell him that he will always be her first love.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 19, 2007)

I will be calling tomorrow to see what we can set up. Haley is doing a great job with this, she is AWESOME, but we already knew that.

Susan, you are gonna love these guys, no problem. You will be in love in no time flat when you see them first hand.


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just talked toKathy, whois picking Winston and Vega up tomorrow morning, and I am getting these two tomorrow night after work! Yay! 

I'm keeping them safe and snuggled till Friday, and then I'm dropping them off for the next leg of their trip to their forever home! It's so exciting! inkbouce:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 20, 2007)

Daisy Mae & I are getting so excited. 

Once again I want to *THANK EVERYONE*who is helping get my 2 new babies to us.

Susan:bunnydance::runningrabbit::happyrabbit::rabbithop:headflick:


----------



## Haley (Aug 20, 2007)

:thumbupThats great guys! Im so happy this is all working out. We're all happy to help, Susan! 

And in case anyone is wondering what happens next... Lauren is keeping the buns until next Friday morning, when she will meet Sally, who is a friend of my friend Amy (the one who does cottontail rehab). Sally lives right near Lauren and is coming to Toledo (where Amy lives) for Labor Day weekend.

Toledo is only an hour and a half from me...so I'llprobably go get them next Friday when she arrives. Then, its just figuring out when I can go to Toronto for a weekend (probably mid September)


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 21, 2007)

Only 6 more hours tillI get Vega and Winston in my car! I'm so excited that I get to watch them for few days!:biggrin2::happyrabbit::woohoo



Although I'm sure Driz and Latte will not be pleased...I probably shouldn't have them all in the same room.

This morning, my hubby was holding Drizzle in front, and he said "Mommy, why have you forsaken me?"...Cute huh? What a dork!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep, they left me about 2 hours ago! 

You're gonna love them, they're really sweet. Just so you know, Winston hates being picked up. I just had to pick him up one time, to get him out of the nic to transfer to another cage and he was not happy! Poor baby.

I'll be watching the time.inkelepht:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 21, 2007)

Crystal thank you so much for doing the first part of my babies journey to their forever home. 

I will be waiting to hear when they have arrived at the next step in their journey.

Susan and Daisy Mae:apollo::running bunny


----------



## Haley (Aug 21, 2007)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> Only 6 more hours tillI get Vega and Winston in my car! I'm so excited that I get to watch them for few days!
> 
> Although I'm sure Driz and Latte will not be pleased...I probably shouldn't have them all in the same room.
> 
> This morning, my hubby was holding Drizzle in front, and he said "Mommy, why have you forsaken me?"...Cute huh? What a dork!


Hey Lauren, you know its until *next* Friday, right? Just making sure. (told you, OCD )

I wonder if you could put a blanket or towel over the parts of the cage where they face eachother if they're all in the same room. That way at least they cant make mean faces at one another 

Your hubby sounds adorable. Tell him we said "thank you" for allowing these buns to crash at your place. Crystal,tell your hubby we said "thanks" also.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! Look at all this excitement I've missed. You guys are awesome for doing this! :great:


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 21, 2007)

They're HERE! Yep they're in the 'bunny room' as we have dubbed it. They're a little stressed but seem ok. I just loaded them up with hay and water. Keeping an eye on them. I'll have pics up sometime soon.

And yes, Haley, I know it's until NEXT Friday!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Please give them a *BIG KISS*from their new Mommie.

Susan:heartbeat::bunny19


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 22, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks for the update. Please give them a *
> BIG KISS
> *from their new Mommie.
> 
> Susan:heartbeat::bunny19



I did...well at least I gave Vega one! Winston seems _super _shy, while Vega is so inquistive! She was out as soon as I opened the crate...it took Winston 3 hours to come out. They have a nice setup with Drizzle's old cage (which is huge when they're both it in...and one that opens from the front as well as the side, which is good to get Winston out), a playpen/run with their toys, litter box and food setup. I'll take a pic tomorrow. It took me a few hours to get everything together (wash everything out, etc.). And I was keeping a close eye on them because they had very mushy poops (which I figured with the stress they would), but they look MUCH better (round and not so mushy). They have tons of hay, water, and a few pellets to munch on (I put more hay out though to try to get their digestive systems on track).

Other than that, I think Vega really likes her Auntie Lauren (that is what I'm calling myself...LOL!). She headbutts me for nose rubs! 

Drizzle and Latte are...confused. I put a blanket over the side of Vega and Winston's run, but Latte can still see them, and he seems entranced by Vega. I said "Sorry Latte, she's taken!" But, now we're back to marking everything with their chins and poops again :headsmack:sweepmy bunnies are not the brightest crayons in the box...but I love them anyways! Drizzle actually got out as I was cleaning his cage, and he sat by the doorway a few feet from the cage and just watched. He didn't even approach. Vega and Winston were just laying there and didn't seem to care!

Anyways, everybunny is all set for bed with food and water. Since Vega's poops were better, I gave her a little bit of parsley. Winston still seems a bit nevous, but I've been offering him hay and water. I've only seen him drink a little bit. Should I syringe him some before I go to bed? Or do you think he'll just drink later (since he did a little earlier)? Vega is all good.

Photos tomorrow when my camera is not dead! ARRGH!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Lauren! I think Winston will come around and drink water on his own. I don't think syringing him is necessary. He is pretty skittish and HATES to be handled anyway, so I think that wouldn't be good for him, just my opinion though since they were here.

Good luck, I think they'll be better tomorrow, especially Winston. It's funny, he was the first to come out into the NIC here, and I thought it would be Vega:?.


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 22, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Hey Lauren! I think Winston will come around and drink water on his own. I don't think syringing him is necessary. He is pretty skittish and HATES to be handled anyway, so I think that wouldn't be good for him, just my opinion though since they were here.
> 
> Good luck, I think they'll be better tomorrow, especially Winston. It's funny, he was the first to come out into the NIC here, and I thought it would be Vega:?.


:wave:Yeah, I remembered you saying he doesn't like to be held.And you're probably right about the water. I'm sure he'll figure it out when he's thirsty. I'm just trying to be a good bunnysitter. Thanks for all the PMs too! Very helpful!

Ok, I'm off to bed. I worked 10 hours today and have to be back at 8am tomorrow for another 9 hours. Oy! :bed:Goodnight all! And goodnight from Vega:bunny5,Winston :dutch, Drizzle:bunny16, and Latte :brownbunny


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 22, 2007)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey Lauren! I think Winston will come around and drink water on his own. I don't think syringing him is necessary. He is pretty skittish and HATES to be handled anyway, so I think that wouldn't be good for him, just my opinion though since they were here.
> ...



Thanks Lauren! Really, , the pm's were, I just wanted to make it easier for you to figure the bags:shock:. I know it helped.

Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 22, 2007)

Just wondering how are the babies today? Is Winston behaving? What's my new little daughter doing? Has she come out to explore? I'm curious do either of them give kisses?

Thanks

Susan and Daisy Mae:running bunny


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes! How are they today? Doing well I hope? When do we get pics?

Give both of them a pet from me.


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 23, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Just wondering how are the babies today? Is Winston behaving? What's my new little daughter doing? Has she come out to explore? I'm curious do either of them give kisses?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Susan and Daisy Mae:running bunny





Sorry guys! I went to a baseball game last night, and before I could update, the power went out because of bad storms...and my kitchen skylight decided to leak and flood my kitchen floor. Good times. :?

The buns are doing well. Winston is more social today. He's still shy but he doesn't seem to care if I'm around.He's definitely a jumper! I put a barrier on top of the run so he won't jump out! 

Vega is a sweetheart and she's been out since day 1. She actually was the first to come out and explore.She thumped for me to pet her this morning. I sat in the run with them last night and she was sleeping in my lap. So cute. I felt bad to move, but I had to get into my own bed!

Vega gave kisses once on my hand, but Winston is still tooskittish to come up to me. I don't approach him though...I usually just sit around and stay still, then he comes out and explores. 

Drizzle doesn't seem to care, but Latte is losing his mind! He's VERY curious and everytime I open the cage, he runs out to see what the 'intruders' are doing. This morning, Latte ran to see them (and they don't seem to care) and then jumped in my lap and buried his head in my sweater, and proceeded to kiss my hand! I felt so bad! He made me feel like I was abandoning him! LOL...so I snuggled with him a lot before work. 

Pics will be up tonight! And I'll give them pets from all of you! (That's a LOT of pets!)



*UPDATE!* Ok, I left work early today to get to the bunnies. We had some REALLY bad weather in the Chicagoland area. The tornado sirens went off at work and we had to take shelter. As soon as the sirens were off, I left and headed straight home. The buns are fine...I had some shingles blown off the roof from a tornado not far from here, but everybun is fine! I was so scared though, as I got close to my house, a few houses over, there were power line poles on their side on the ground! The police were diverting everyoneother ways.I started to cry and decided torace home onside streets, and luckily, my neighborhood is ok.


I wasSOSCARED...and I've been through HURRICANESin FL! I just felt extra tension because I'm bunny sitting and would hate to have to tell anyone bad news!


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 23, 2007)

*UPDATE!* Just took a break from being in the bathroom with the buns. Yes, we're all there. My hubby, Drizzle, Latte, Winston and Vega, and I. Buns are in cages. We heard sirens and there was a HUGE gust of wind (I'm sure my shingles are even more damaged than they were when I got home). So, I ran upstairs, got Vega and Winston in a cage; put them downstairs and covered with a blanket; grabbed Latte and put him a carrier; grabbed Drizzle under my arm, and headed to the bathroom. Phew! If anyone is in the path of these storms heading east, SEEK SHELTER! It's caused many tornados! Just an update that we're all safe, sound, and snuggly. 

If anyone wants to keep track of the weather here on weather.com, we're in Frankfort, IL! 

Thanks all! BE SAFE!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh My Goodness that must be really scarey. God I get afraid of thunder storms, not quite as bad as when I was a kid but still don't like them.

Thank you for doing so much for my babies. 

Be safe and thank your hubby too. 

Give all the babies a kiss and a rubby from me.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank God you are all okay. The weather has been a little nuts, especially north where you are. It is now as well. Stay safe!

Glad to hear all is well. I just want to post another weather link that I use all the time. I bring the radar up and on the left, there is something called base reflectivity loop, this will put the radar in motion and you can see which direction the storm is headed, very, very helpful. Let's see if this link will work. It's the NOAA website. You can also get to it that way. Then just type in your zip,US only.

http://forecast.weather.gov


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gave them all kisses and pets, and I took some pics! Not the best, but as everyone can see, we're all ok!







Bathroom setup (Winston and Vega are in the big cage on the floor, Drizzle is in a box, Latte is in a carrier)






Winston and Vega (who made a mess!)






Vega






Winston






Vega again






Latte (and my hand...LOL!)






Drizzle (I didn't realize the box ingredients on it...LOL!)


----------



## Haley (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh,Im so glad everyone is ok! I was just watching the weather channel and they were showing clips from damage in the chicago area.

Its coming our way so Im hoping its not as severe.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, Susan, I thought you would want to know Winston's date of birth:

June 20th, 2006

When I took him in from the original owner, I asked and wrote it down.

What is really funny is that Penny's birthday is one day before his (and they were originally owned by the same person).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Laura, I'll have to write that date on the calender, I have too many bunnies now I can't remember all their Birthdays. LOL

I forget what was the reason the original owner had to give them away. 

Susan:bambiandthumper


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 24, 2007)

The original owners were a young couple. The husband was laid off and decided to go back to college, so they had to move in with the wife's parents. They were allergic and wouldn't allow them to keep the bunnies. 

They contacted our only local rabbit rescue (who was full), so they directed them to me (I check with them from time to time and they remembered me).

I'mSO glad they did. Penny is such an incredible girl. I love her so much. She has such personality. And Winston is a sweet and beautiful little boy and I know you are going to love him dearly. 

I never met Vega, but she sounds perfect, too. This is truly a happy ending for all these buns. 

Laura


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's seriously so weird you're in Frankfort. I'm down the road in Richton Park!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, I hope your weather is getting better, have you have any more storms?

How are the babies today? Is Winston coming out of his shell?

Here's a picture of Daisy Mae dreaming of Winston.






How's my cutie Vega doing?

Susan:running bunny


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 25, 2007)

It looks like Mr. Tumnus waited to long to get a divorce from Lucy. Daisy Mae has moved on with her life  She and Winston will be beautiful together....but will Vega still be with Winston too :?

These two have made quite a journey in life so far! It amazes me how resilient buns...well, all animals really...can be.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2007)

Of course Vega will be with Winston, I'm hoping for a trio, everyone say prayers that they all get along.

What would be even better is to have Wilbur & Jackie join in and have 5 together. Yeah right I don't think so. I'd be too afraid to break the bond Jackie & Wilbur have as they are so in LOVE with each other. 

Myself and my Hubby were hoping that Haley would bring Mr Tumnus along for the ride and then we could have the Wedding Ceremony between him and Daisy Mae. LOL.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2007)

Ohh he should go.

Just to see if we could finally see pics of them together.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow...I can't believe I missed all this!! :shock::shock::shock:

This is SO EXCITING!! I'm so happy they're getting such a WONDERFUL home! And what a fantastic plan you guys put together, too! 

I just love my RO family...so many people that would do ANYTHING for buns in need!! 

Hugs to you guys for all you're doing to give these two beauties their new home...

Rosie*

P.S. Now that I'm back online at home, I'll be able to more accurately keep up with exciting stuff like this!!  WAHOO!!


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 26, 2007)

More pics!

This is the set up from the door. As you can see, I put a towel barrier between my bunnies and them so they won't see eachother!









Their run and cage (the reason why there are things on top is Winston can REALLY jump! Don't worry it's VERY sturdy...I tested it before I put them in).











Winston
















Vega
















And one of Drizzle and one of Latte...they needed photos of their own since their 'roommates' Vega and Winston were in the spotlight! Doesn't Latte look pissed off?


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 26, 2007)

Nicely done! Good job!

What cuties!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 26, 2007)

Latte does look mad, haha.

Great pics of the babies, Winston and Vega! Neat setup.


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 27, 2007)

Well ya know, if Daisy Mae and Winston fall in love and decide to leave Vega out, I will be happy to take her LOL

But we'll get all 3 bonded, Susan. Don't worry. Daisy Mae wants some friends!!

Crystal


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, odd coincidence, or fate??

Crystal and Crystal...and you guys have almost identical-looking bunnies...is that weird or what?!

:shock:


----------



## Haley (Aug 27, 2007)

Great setup, they look so relaxed! Youre right, Drizzle and Latte do not look happy though. Im sure Friday cant come soon enough for them. 

These babies are adorable, but Im ready to trade Winston and Vega for the eight of them. Im sure Winston and Vega will be much cleaner 

Are their poops looking okay btw?


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL That is too funny. Similiar bunnies & Same Name. And spelt the same too 

Funny stuff.

Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 27, 2007)

Great pictures thanks . I'm getting more excited every time I see pictures of the two of them. And Daisy Mae keeps asking me when her boyfriend Winston is coming. She really needs a friend or 2.

So it sounds like Winston is quite the jumper I will definitely have to make sure the baby gates are up in Wilbur & Jackie's door way, that's all I would need is for him to get into there room.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2007)

Im getting excited to meet them on Friday! 

Now I just have to figure out when my schedule (and finances) will allow me to drive out to Toronto. Maybe theSaturday after Nadia's wedding if shes not busy? I think I'll just come for the day so my only expense is gas and not a hotel room. 

I hope we can get a day where we can all meet up (susan, nadia, crystal) - maybe wecouldhave dinner or something before I head back?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

What about me?


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> What about me?


haha drive on out- the more the merrier Then I can give you the Moo Cow baby hehe


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds awesome to me! I'm In!!

Crystal


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh...WHY can't I be living on the EAST COAST?!?! I wanna have dinner with you guys!!!

:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What about me?
> ...


I have two baby fosters.


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2007)

uh oh, a slight bump in the road here. Sally, the lady who was going to meet Lauren on Friday, just called and said her hubby was in the hospital so shes not coming to Chicago this weekend. She did offer to help with transport though. She said she could pick them up from Lauren and drive about 2.5 hours to meet someone (probably me). 

I have to look at a map and speak to her to find out how to do this. I was really excited that no one had to drive out of their way.


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2007)

Possible good news (if it works out on Laurens end) 

My friend Denise just emailed me and said shes going to Missouri this weekend for a bunny transport! Shes coming through/near Chicago either Wedevening or Thurs morning. She'd rather do Wed to save money, but said she might be willing to spend the night near Tinley Park/Frankfort if Thursday morning was the only time to get the bunnies.

Im so hoping Lauren can meet her Wednesday night. If not, Lauren can meet Sally Thursday morning and Sally offered to meet Denise at her hotel.

Fingers (and paws) crossed!


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, I can keep them till Wednesday. That's fine. So, this lady is for sure picking them up next week? Not that I don't mind keeping them, but we're going to recarpet/tile the upstairs soon andI just need to know how to plan it.

BTW Haley, their poops look normal. They were a little runny the first couple hours, but they're ok now. They have greens everynight and they're still ok.

Winston has come out of his shell...and the cage. Apparently, the little jumper found a way to jump on top of the enclosure on top. He was scared but I didn't want him to hurt himself, so I had to pick him up. He did not like that. So, I set him on the floor and laid down next to him, giving him pets, for 15 minutes. Then, I picked him up again to put him back in the cage w/ no issues. Now, he lets my pet him and give him treats.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2007)

Howhave the babies been? Are they behaving? especially Winston, he sounds like he can get into mischief.

Daisy Mae and I are getting more excited as every day passes.

Susan & Daisy Mae:bambiandthumper:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 3, 2007)

Just checking in 

Lauren, did my friend Denise get ahold of you about Wednesday? 

Julia (iluvmybuns) helped me today by bringing up Denise's bun, Gabby, who shes fostering, so hopefully Denise can meet you and then come meet me to exchange bunnies. :biggrin2:


----------



## buck rogers (Sep 4, 2007)

I can't believe i missed this thread, been so busy, but if the buns haven't cross the border yet, you shouldn't have any problems. There are no papers needed for bunnies, all you need to do is declair them. I wish I would have seen this sooner I would have loved to help. Hope everything goes well guys, good luck Vega and Winston here in Canada.


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2007)

aww its too bad Im not coming through Windsor! I think I'll take the bluewater since its closer to me up here near Flint.

Im wondering how many bags of Oxbow they'll let me get across the border with. Anyone think it will be a problem to take 2 or 3 50 lb bags? :biggrin2:


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 4, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Howhave the babies been? Are they behaving? especially Winston, he sounds like he can get into mischief.
> 
> Daisy Mae and I are getting more excited as every day passes.
> 
> Susan & Daisy Mae:bambiandthumper:apollo:



Sorry, I couldn't get on the site since Saturday for some reason! They're doing good. Winston loves to rearrange EVERYTHING at night. This morning, I found his plastic igloo on the other side of his cage upside down! I knew I heard a ruckus last night! They were snuggling this morning. It's hot here in Chicago today, so I kept the air on 77/78 and they all have frozen water bottles and I gave Winston and Vega a frozen piece of marble to lay on. Plus, they all have a ton of water to keep them cool. 

Haley, yes, Denise got in touch with me. I gave her my contact info. I think we're going to meet at Cracker Barrel by my house. However, she didn't give me a time. Hope she contacts me tonight. If not, I'll get a hold of her.


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2007)

aww sounds like theyre having fun with auntie Lauren :biggrin2:

I think Denise was thinking sometime early evening. Like maybe 5-6 pm. She leaves Branson, MO in the morning and thats 8 hours from you. So if they left at 9am and drove straight through they would be there around 5. 

Thanks again Lauren for all youre doing!


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 5, 2007)

Alright, Haley. They're on their way to you! I met Denise at 4pm today (sorry, my internet was done). I miss them already, but I know they found a great permanent home!

Have fun Haley!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2007)

inkbouce:inkelepht:They are getting closer. :bunnydance::dancingorig:I'm getting more excited.

Thanks Laureen for everything you have done:bambiandthumper


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 5, 2007)

Aww, Susan, this is getting excitinginkbouce:. Can't wait til Haley has them. Have a safe journey babies!


----------



## Haley (Sep 5, 2007)

Yay! Thanks Lauren!

Denise was going to meet me tomorrow since she was getting back late tonight, but I gota call from her just now telling me shes bringing them here tonight!

Im not sure but if she left Lauren at 4 (so 5 EST) she should be here around 9 or so. Yay, Im so excited- Winston and Mr. Tumnus under one roof. What a lucky girl I am


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2007)

Haley, make sure your camera has batteries in it because I want

*PICTURES* *PICTURES* *PICTURES *



*Susan and* *Daisy Mae*


----------



## Haley (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh shoot, turns out Im not getting them until tomorrow now. 

Denise figured it was about 30 miles out of her way to bring them tonight, and shes so tired from her long drive. So I'll get them tomorrow afternoon. I get out of class around 1200 and then dont have class again until 430 so I should have just enough time to pick them up, set up their cage and get to class


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2007)

Haley I thought you were finished school. What are you taking now and how many more years do you have? For some reason I thought you were going to teach this year.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, I still have another 2 semesters of classes, then my student teaching next fall. Then Im done. 

I have my B.A. already from MSU so this is just a 2 yr program for my teaching certificate in Social Studies and English. My semester is crazy right now though- 8 hours of class a day and 8 hours of teaching observation at a school per week. Plus I have to work as well


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2007)

Theyre here!

I probably have just enough time to get their pen set up before I head back to class. I'll try and get some pics this evening. They are so cute!

Vega came right out to say hello and explore. Shes very sweet- her demeanor and expressions remind me of Jackie and Wilbur (from what Ive seen in videos). Winston is just adorable- hes soo tiny! He almost looks like a little guinnea pig he's so little. Hes very scared right now so Im leaving him be.

Boy they are travelling with a lot of stuff! I wish Crystal and Lauren wouldve taken some of this hay since I cant get it across the border. They came with food, litter, NIC panels, toys, bowls etc. Wow!

And Crystal- tell your friend we said thank you for the carrier. Its so nice and roomy for them on their long journey That was so nice of her to donate it. 

Pics to come soon (hopefully). :biggrin2:


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 6, 2007)

They are cute, aren't they! Vega is defnitely more open to being held and snuggled. She chilled with me on the couch for a few hours one day. Winston is skittish and hates being held, although he'll allow a few nose rubs in a few daysI'm guessing...and watch out, as he's lost some of his litterbox manners and tends to go in the opposite corner. Vega is ok with hers.

And yes, I wish I had taken some hay...oh well! 

Have fun with them...I had a blast!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 6, 2007)

I know Lauren, I wish now I would have too! I had mentioned that before because it is ALOT!:shock: Aw, well Haley, with all the buns you are fostering and that you have, you'll need it more than us anyway.

Ha, my first thought when seeing Winston, he does look like a guinea pig.

Yeah, Lauren, they (didn't know who) was kind of not always using their litter pan when I had them:shock:. One more journey, and they'll be in their forever home, it shouldn't take much to get Winston back on track with using the litter box.

Susan? How excited are you now?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 6, 2007)

[align=center]*VERY EXCITED*[/align]

[align=left]*We are all looking forward to both Winston and Vega joining our Bunny Family. Daisy Mae is especially excited, she is longing for friends. I feel so bad every time we let her out to run, she goes right to Wilbur & Jackies door looking at them through the baby gate.*[/align]

[align=left]*I can hardly wait for more pictures of the two of them.*[/align]

[align=left]*And look I saved my 3000 post for my new babies blog.*[/align]

[align=left]*Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bambiandthumper:running bunny:bunny19 :dutch:bunny18*[/align]

[align=left][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 6, 2007)

*How are the Babies this evening Haley? Has little Winston come out yet? What about Vega is she exploring?*

*Pictures* LOL

*Susan*


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2007)

As promised:

Vega (if you can see-Winston is inside the purple igloo):







Winston looking terrified:






Snuggle Bunnies:






Handsome Winston:






Beautiful Vega:






Just Playing:






As you can see, Vega needs to lose some weight. Theyre being fed Purina Rabbit Chowso Im going to start gradually switching them over to Oxbow which should definitely help her trim down a little.

They are so cute, Susan!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG Haley they are adorable, great pictures. Winston does look small compared to Vega. What kind of hay is that it looks so nice and green.

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::apollo:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 6, 2007)

Dang Haley! Awesome pics! Do you zoom up to in between the nic grids? My son did that with the vids. He's good too.

Those pics are so awesome!


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> What kind of hay is that it looks so nice and green.


Its timothy hay- they must have either ordered it online or got it from a feed store. Its very green and fresh and was in a large garbage bag.

AngelnSnuffy* wrote: *


> Dang Haley! Awesome pics! Do you zoom up to in between the nic grids? My son did that with the vids. He's good too.



Thanks! I actually opened the pen door and sat there taking pics. I got some videos too, but it was a little too dark to see. I'll try and get a goodone tomorrow.

They actually just had a little fight when Nigel visited their pen. He was out running around and went up to them. Im guessing Vega didnt like this bc she attacked Winston. Theyre ok now though. 

I also groomed both of them and they were shedding prettybad. I want to cut their nails as well but I think I'll give them a few days to settle in before I traumatize them further.


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> As you can see, Vega needs to lose some weight. Theyre being fed Purina Rabbit Chowso Im going to start gradually switching them over to Oxbow which should definitely help her trim down a little.
> 
> They are so cute, Susan!



LOL...my sister said that about Vega when she was snuggling with her.

She said "Wow Vega, you got a lot of junk in the trunk!"

And I said "It's not junk; it's precious cargo!"


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha! Cute, guys!! 

This is such an exciting thing to follow!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 7, 2007)

How are the Babies today? Did Winston trash his cage last night? Is he becoming more friendly?

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2007)

Theyre both doing great, Susan. They are so friendly and so cute!

They were both very good and are using the litter box. Jake sent all their toys, so they have a lot to play with. They were very spoiled bunnies (as all should be) 

I let them out just now to run and Winston is so cute how he skips about and he even binkied. Hes still pretty shy and nervous, but he came up to me a few times when I was lying on the floor. 

I'll try and get a video tomorrow. Long day today :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Vega and Winston! Hope you guys are having fun :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you sure those guys don't need to make a stop in SW Texas on their way to Canada?

I think it could be on the way....if we work it right....:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2007)

hehe Im sure they would love a 30 hour road trip to lionhead land in Texas. lol

Winston is seriously exactly like Mr. Tumnus. He will *permit* you to hold him, but you can tell he's majorly upset about the whole thing. I just cut his (and Vega's) nails and he was very ticked off at me- no way he was letting me flip him on his back. And when I was done, we were just about to the cage and he tries to jump out of my arms!

Seriously, do all lionheads have this much attitude? 

Winston and Tumnus say "You can look but you cant touch" :brat:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow - Drew is worse than that - you should have seen me trying to flip her the other night to check her teeth quickly. If she'd let me do it right away - it would have been 20 seconds....instead it was about 10 minutes....and she still was fighting.

A lot of lionheads have the "look but don't touch" attitude but others can be just as sweet as can be...

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Seriously, do all lionheads have this much attitude?
> 
> Winston and Tumnus say "You can look but you cant touch" :brat:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2007)

Back off Peg:duelYou will have to duel me to get them near Texas. LOL But you can come up to Canada to visit them. They'd love to see you up here, but bring your Winter Woolies, it's probably a little cooler here.

So Haley are you telling Winston about the Hot Bunny thats at the end of his travels. Daisy Mae keeps admiring his photo. She still looks at Mr Tumnus too, she's a little torn between the two.

Susan:apollo::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 8, 2007)

*I'm going to start practicing...

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Back off Peg:duel
> Susan:apollo::bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Sep 9, 2007)

Heres a video, sorry its a bit choppy, I had to edit it to make it smaller so I could upload it to photobucket.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh Haley, I love the video! I don't think it's choppy. Finally got to hear you talk, haha. Winston is so cute. Have you started switching Vega's food yet? How's that going? Looks like they're doing well.


----------



## Sakura (Sep 9, 2007)

I LOVE your accent, it's adorable! 

I need more Vega pics, please .


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 9, 2007)

Oops! That was me up there, darn Sakura always forgets to log herself out .


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 9, 2007)

I want!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 9, 2007)

Great video Haley. 

I think that's the first time I've heard your voice. Very nice.

They are both so cute I'm getting more excited every time I see them.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## cmh9023 (Sep 9, 2007)

They're adorable! What a journey these two are on 

Haley, What is that you use for a hay rack? It looks nice and big.


----------



## Haley (Sep 9, 2007)

Heres another





Umm Im not sure what the hay rack is! It came with them, its very nice though. :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 9, 2007)

PERFECTION, need I say more.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 9, 2007)

Haley,

You have such a nice voice - and I'm so jealous of Susan for getting Winston & Vega...oh well...I know they're going to a good home.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow...could they possibly be any cuter??? I love how Winston looks like a Phantom of the Opera bunny...hehe!!

Such cutie pies...

By the way...accent?? She sounds just like me!  I don't hear no stinkin' accent...hehe!!


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok...these videos are so cute Haley!

First off, Winston's using his litter box like a good boy?! Why didn't I get THAT bunny for 2 weeks! LOL! I got the 'I'll just plop my butt over the edge of the box to do my business.' So then I'd move the box to accmodate his habit, and he just found another side to put his rump over!

And the funny thing is too...I was calling him a "Pretty boy." It's a habit since I used to think Drizzle was a girl at first...so instead of pretty girl, I called him pretty boy.

BTW, the Phantom of the Opera bunny is SO CUTE!

And don't feel too bad about Winston hiding. He ALWAYS did that to me. As soon as he'd see me, he'd be in the igloo and Vega would have her nose out of the cage for pets!


----------



## Haley (Sep 12, 2007)

Well Michelle is in NZ so to her we all have an accent lol

Lauren, I spoke too soon..he is leaving a few little puddles here and there around the pen. I think it might be bc theres so many bunnies in one room (5). Also, I call all my boys "pretty" lol. Im giving them a complex.

I love Winston! His ears are just so tiny and soft. He actually lets me pet him (unlike another lionhead I know) Vega's definitely the protector. I think she thinks he's her baby or something lol

And yes, Im taking them to Susans this weekend. Im going to stop and visit Nadia's crewreal quick on my way and then we'regoing to Susan's for dinner. Crystalball (and maybe f_j) is meeting us there as well. If theres anyone else in the area, let us know!

Chris isnt going to know what hit him :biggrin2:

Im so excited. Im sure Winston and Vega will be thrilled that this is the last leg of their journey.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2007)

This is soooo exciting! Especially after being a part of it. Whatcha making for dinner Susan? Or, are you ordering in. I'm so excited for you Susan!


----------



## Haley (Sep 12, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> This is soooo exciting! Especially after being a part of it.


I know! I just sort of reread through the thread since its all been a blur. Im sitting here thinking to myself "woah, I cant believe we pulled this off!"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2007)

Daisy Mae & I are counting down the hours. The room is starting to look better. I got the double bed out and now have a day bed (thanks to Crystal's mom).

Daisy loves that theirs more room for her to run around in, she'd doing alot more Binkies now.

We are having Lasagna, Ceasar salad, garlic bread and I have to figure out a nice low calorie dessert.


Susan & Daisy Mae:bunnydance::apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

OH that video is adorable Haley! When I first saw Winston I thought OMG He looks like the Phantom of the Opera! and then you said it on the video! :shock:We think alike.

Also I was thinking "She talks to them like I do!" I tell Bo all the time he's a pretty boy and when he's molting, I say "oooo bo! look at all your pretty new hairses coming in!!"

My family thinks I'm off my rocker........ :grumpy:


----------



## Haley (Sep 12, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I have to figure out a nice low calorie dessert.



aww dont worry Susan, we can be bad 

Im so excited to meet Daisy Mae finally! I so wish I could bring Tumnus. I'll have to give her a kiss from him. 

Did you find something to use for the floor of their pen, Susan? Right now its 4 wide and 2 deep, but that could be adjusted. 

And what does Chris think about all this?! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Haley, I haven't looked yet for something for the floor. I should steal a few of the election sighs that are posted on every street corner (aren't they that coroplast). No just kidding. I'll go look tomorrow for something.

Chris is getting excited too, he's just really worried that the three of them won't bond. Well so am I in that case but we'll just keep working on it. Do you think it's going to be Vega who is the trouble maker? LOL

What veggies do they eat?

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, if theyre plastic-like cardboard then theyre coroplast. You could call Tim Hortons and ask if they have any signs theyre discarding. I think Nadia has coroplast on her pen? Maybe she knows where to find it cheap?

From what Ive seen of Vega so far, I do think Vega/Daisy Mae might be difficult together at first. Isnt Daisy Mae sort of territorial? When Vega feels threatened she attacks Winston, poor guy. Maybe just play it by ear and see what happens. 

I can tell you that from what Ive seen, Winston and Vega are bonded but not inseparable. I know some people might not agree about splitting up a pair, but I think that if Winston bonded with Daisy Mae and Vega didnt, Vega would be fine if bonded with Buttercup or Wilbur and Jackie. Just play it by ear and see how things work out. We can try introducing them when Im there and maybe Vega will be scared and make friends with Daisy Mae 

Or you could just have them all in the same room but in different pens with different run times. Lots of options. :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Sep 12, 2007)

Um so far Ive fed them romaine lettuce, a little bit of carrot (winston's favorite), mustard greens, turnip greens, parsley and carrot tops.

romaine and parsley were the favorites.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> What veggies do they eat?
> 
> Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::apollo:



Hi Susan! 

Jake wrote me a list of their favs. He only wrote one veggie for Vega: Parsley

for toys/treats: cardboard tubes, raisens and dried papaya

Winston-he only wrote for treats:?

Raisens, dried papaya, clear dig box with paper and carrots.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Crystalballl (Sep 12, 2007)

Ooohh I'm so excited for Saturday!!!! Can't wait to meet the bunnies, well the humans too 

I have coroplast for Bandit and Holly's floor. I'll msg ya Susan and tell u where I got it. I paid $20 for a piece big enough for 2 cages. I got them to cut it in half. 

I actually just found a place online in Ajax, so I'll send that info on its way!

Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2007)

OK so here is a real stupid question! What the heck are mustard greens and turnip greens?:?I've never seen them in the grocery stores.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

They are usually in a bigger groceries. They are long and a leaf basically.

This is a great site I found..... it has some of the veggies and their calcium levels and photos!

http://www.rosybunny.com/veggielist_eng.htm


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, you don't really wanna feed these too much because of the calcium levels can cause bladder sludge. So, little at a time is best with these.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

You know, Bo doesn't like Mustard greens. He like the collard greens but I rarely feed those. Bok Choy - they gobble but again it's something I save for special days like Christmas or birthdays! 

usually I keep cilantro, and romaine on hand but romaine is causing bo some problems so I think I'm going to stick with cilantro and maybe some green leaf or red leaf.


----------



## Haley (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah theyre way cheap at the farmers market (I suppose not a lot of people buy them). I just feed romaine every night and switch a second green in there to add variety. You guys are right though,very little of those due to the calcium issues. Its usually romaine and carrot tops or romaine and parsley.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, mine LOVE carrot tops, but I won't buy them unless they look very fresh.

We give the actual carrots to the horses


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 13, 2007)

Bo B Bunny, I get carrot tops from our No Frills store, I got friendly with the manager there so he lets me take bag fulls when they put them out. I just have to try to get to the store when the are cutting them off. I've also gone into the trash cans at the store to pick them, you should see the looks I get.

I've also grown my own carrots. I'm going to try to grow some this winter to inside. 

I must get some from the garden on Saturday when Winston & Vega arrive.:bunnydance:inkbouce:inkelepht:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2007)

Once I was buying carrots with the tops on and when the girl was bagging stuff the tops flipped out of the plastic bag. She started to rip them off and toss them!!! I said "NO! the tops are what I really want"...... I got the look ....... ya know... :craziness


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 13, 2007)

Hehe....once I was in a grocery store and the lady ahead of me was buying carrots. The checker cut off the tops for her and started to throw them away. I immediately piped up "would you care if I took those?" Talk about strange looks.


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say we're getting excited!

Im going to be sadseeing Winston go though. He grew on me- you'll see Susan. Hes just so little and scared you feel like you need to protect him. 

I know he'll be so happy and spoiled with you though. I'll just miss the little bugger, Vega too. Her ears are so funny- they lop most of the time but she can sort of control them, like when she's curious or something one comes up 

We leave early Saturday morning! Hopefully we make it across the border with all their crap and bunny food!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 14, 2007)

Eeeeek. I'm getting excited too! Finally, the end in their so long journey.

Let's get ready to pat ourselves on the back on a transport to a super bunny mom, Susan and let's not forget Dad, Chris, well done. I feel proud.

Oh, Haley, I know what you mean about Vega's ears, Snuffles is the same way. (You can tell ina coupleof my pics of him)

Yes, they have alot of stuff, so I wasn't exxagerating:biggrin2:?

Yay!:bunny18


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2007)

Less than 24 hours. *YIPEE*, we can hardly wait to see the two babies.

*Susan*, *Daisy Mae* (future girlfriend) *Buttercup*, *Wilbur* (older brothers) & *Jackie* (older sister)

:bunnydance:inkbouce:inkelepht:arty::bestwishes::group::trio:airborne::running bunny


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2007)

Well Im just about ready to try to get some sleep for my big day tomorrow. Im going to try to leave here around 9 am so I can get out that way between 2-3.

Heres a few parting photos of the babies:







"Can wego yet, Haley?"













Winston's all ready:






Wish me luck!


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2007)

And, just because I had to:











ok, off to bed now!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2007)

*OMG!!!! PERFECT MUST HAVE!*

*Haley wrote: *


> And, just because I had to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Haley! That is a hoot, those pics of Winston and Tumnus are precious, so glad you did that, because you had to!!:inlove:

Good Luck today!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 15, 2007)

That is so adorable!!

Did they actually get along?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG!!! That is too much handsome for one picture! It's like a picture of George Clooney and Brad Pitt!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 15, 2007)

those are some handsom little men!

:mrsthumper::bunnyheart:bambiandthumper


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2007)

I should have gone! I have the day off.:grumpy:Hehe To Ontario to where I am says 19hrs. Rob might kill me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 15, 2007)

The BABIES should be arriving soon. I can't wait. And also to meet Haley.

Susaninkbouce:inkelepht::bunnydance::runningrabbit::bunny18:headflick::dutch:rabbithop:bunnybutt::running bunny

Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2007)

No I can not tell.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 15, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> No I can not tell.



:roflmao:

Congrats Susan! And Chris:woohoo.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 15, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Can you tell I'm excited?



Whatever would give us that idea? 

ummmmm. are they there yet?!?!?! I'm sorta excited too!!!! lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 15, 2007)

Are we there yet? :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 15, 2007)

YAYYYYY!!! I can't wait to hear they're home!!

I would be JUMPING outta my SKIN waiting for them!! 

I can't wait!!!

:runningrabbit:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 15, 2007)

NO she's not here yet!!!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 15, 2007)

any news? on the new arrivals?

:stork:


----------



## Haley (Sep 15, 2007)

We're here!

We got a little lost along the way and stopped at Nadias also. We got to Susans around 5:00, got the babies set up in their pen and had dinner. 

Now we're just trying to set up extra reinforcements so Daisy Mae cant get them through the bars of their pen


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 15, 2007)

YAYYYY!!!!! WELCOME HOME, BABIES!!!!

:hugsquish::group::heartbeat::big kiss::big kiss:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 15, 2007)

What...no pics yet?


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 15, 2007)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's 2 for now. Daisy Mae is not to happy at the moment. 












Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Susan. I just can't tell you how happy I am for you right now. This is awesome!

Thanks Haley! They look at home already:shock:.

Can't wait to hear and see more. Enjoy your new babies.


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 15, 2007)

they look soooo tiwerd... :adorable:


----------



## Pipp (Sep 16, 2007)

:woohoo


----------



## Haley (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, what a weekend. I feel likea zombie from all that driving and excitement!

I just got home and I only have a minute before I have to leave for a while. But I just wanted to say that Winston and Vega are two of the luckiest bunnies on the planet. Susan and Chris are such wonderul people and they take such amazing care of all of their bunnies. Winston and Vega will be so happy there. 

Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know Im home safe and sound. I got lots of pics of my journey so I'll post more later.

Thanks again Susan for the wonderful dinner (and Crystal for the dessert..yum) and for all my gifts and pillows for the bunnies you sent home with me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 16, 2007)

I just want to post a *BIG THANK YOU*everyone who helped get Vega & Winston to Chris & I. 

They are adorable, Winston is so tiny and Vega is just the sweetest girl. She lets us pick her up and of course Chris has volunteered to pick her up alot.

Daisy Mae is not to thrilled with any of us at the moment, she's going a little crazy when I let her out for her run time. I ended up putting more NIC panels around their cage so they can't get at each other. Chris & I decided that we will give it a month and if they aren't getting along we will put them in the basement, we have a semi finished rec room. We can put a TV down there and I also sew in the basement so I am down there alot.

It was so nice to meet Haley, she really is One In A Million. Crystal, Haley & myself had a very nice time just chatting and playing with bunnies. Chris got to come home for dinner which was nice as I usually don't see him onthe weekends as he's always working.

I am going to start a blog for Winston & Vega very soon. If and when Daisy Mae bonds to them I will incorporate the Blogs.

Once again thank you to everyone who helped out with transporting my babies to me.

Hugs to all.

Susan & Chris:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

ok, so one last thing before Susan makes a new blog for Winston and Vega. I took lots of pics on my journey so I thought I would share them here:

*PART 1:* Crossing the Border, Travelling to Nadia'sin Downtown Toronto: :running bunny

I left here around 9:30 yesterday morning with the car packed and the buns reluctant to make their final long car ride to their new home. We got to the border around 10:30 (Susan, tell Chris I was wrong, Sarnia is only about an hour from me ). I got through the border fairly quickly, but you guys should have seen the look on the border patrol man's face when I told him what my "business" was in Canada. 

First, he asks me where Im going, "to Toronto to visit friends" is my reply. 

"How do you know these friends", he asks. :huh

"Um...through the internet"... :whistling

"Like how through the internet"...

"Ummm.. through a rabbit forum actually and Im bringing them two domesticrabbits". 

"a rabbit forum... and you're giving them rabbits?" :shock:

He looked very confused and weirded out by the whole thing- probably one of the strangest stories he had ever heard. He let me through and we were on our way.

It took me about 3 more hours to reach Toronto after getting a little sidetracked (No, Haley, youre not going to NiagaraFalls :?). I alsogot off the expressway a little too early in Torontoand wound up going the scenic route through the city. It was a good mistake though, it was so pretty by the water with the sun shining and the cool breeze! 

I was running out of gas though and couldnt, for the life of me, find a gas station (or when I did I was on the wrong side of the road or something) and then Im so busy looking for a gas station that I get lost. :shock: I stop and call Nadia and thankfully she knows just where I am (not too far from her as luck would have it) so she directed me to a gas station and then to her house. It took me a totalof about5 hours to get there but it would have been about 4.5 if not for traffic and getting lost. 

Nadia's house is beautiful and so welcoming. She and Neil are just two of the nicest people you will ever meet. I got to meet all three of the bunnies and Misty was on her best behavior: she didnt even try to bite me (although she might have if Nadia didnt warn me when Misty put her ears back ). 

I'll shut up now and post some pics:

Misty and Charlie in their condo:






Sweet Oliver (who would hardlysit still long enough to get a good pic :biggrin2. You can see his battle wound on his side there:






Me and Nadia (isnt she beautiful? ) with Winston and Vega: 






The newlyweds, Nadia and Neil, with Winston:






We let Winston and Vega out to run in Nadia's living room and Vega found a place to hide and flopped right out! Winston went and hid behind her to groom himself. We stayed for about an hour and visited. I wish we could have stayed longer. I would have loved to play with Misty and Charlie and Oliver for hours. But alas, Susan was waiting patiently for her new charges and so we had to get back on the road.

"Part II: Travelling to Ajax to meet Susan, Chris, Crystal and the crew"to come tomorrow.......as you can imagine,I'm beat :yawn:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

AJAX! That was only an 8hr drive! I could have gone!!!!:grumpy:


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> AJAX! That was only an 8hr drive! I could have gone!!!!:grumpy:


Well we'll just have to do it again sometime soon :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow...they're finally home...how WONDERFUL!! 

I can't wait to hear the rest of the story! 

You guys are SO AWESOME!!!

My kisses to the buns!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 17, 2007)

YAY, meeting Haley, Winston and Vega was AWESOME!!! Haley, can't wait till you come up again!! I'm SOOO sorry I could not make dinner. My family who was visiting from other parts of the world were all coming to my house that day for a BBQ cause they were leaving on Sunday, so I had to miss dinner, BUT, I really loved meeting the buns and Haley.

Susan - we'll have to set up a time to meet too cause I am addicted to Vega. I know Winston is the looker, but Vega ... I just fell in love with her instantly!

Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

*Yes we will. :grumpy:*

*Haley wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > AJAX! That was only an 8hr drive! I could have gone!!!!:grumpy:
> ...


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

*Part II: *Travelling to Ajax to meet Susan, Chris, Crystal and the crew ::running bunny

I left Nadia's a little after4:00 and got a little lost trying to find the 401 to take to Susan's. Luckily I stopped and asked someone and I wasnt too far off at all. It took me about 25 minutes to get from Nadia's to Susan's- so you guys are pretty close!

Susan's neighborhood is so cute and her house is so nice and inviting. She and Crystal were there waiting patiently for me and the buns. It was so great to meet Crystal and Susan, they are both just awesome. We unloaded the car and went upstairs to get Winston and Vega set up in their new room (which they share with Daisy Mae).

Unfortunately, I mistakenly told Susan the grids were 12 inches wide when really they are 14 inches wide, so she had the base all cut out and ready but it was too small. So we put some cardboard down as a makeshift floor for now. Heres Winston and Vega relaxing in their new home. They were probably so tired from being in that carrier for 7 hours with Crazy Haley behind the wheel:






(can you see Winston inside the igloo above?)






We got them settled a little and then I got to meet the rest of the furkids. I was so excited! Daisy Mae is even cuter in person, but quite the feisty girl. She was definitely not happy having intruders in her room. She grunts and its so funny to hear such a noise from such a sweet looking bunny.











Next I got to meet Wilbur and Jackie, who share a bedroom upstairs also. They have two enormous NIC condos that Chris and Susan built for them (they built two because they became unbonded once). These are awesome condos, probably the best Ive ever seen- Chris used lots of dowel rods so they are very sturdy! 

Heres a few pics of the twins. I told Susan their pics dont do them justice- theyre soo much cuter in person:












And Buttercup is just awesome! He has the living room downstairs all to himself and no cage or pen. He is so funny- he's 9 but acts just like a baby. He comes up to smell your feet when you sit on the couch and tugs at your socks until you pet him. He also licked my hand when I was petting him! How many bunnies do that to a complete stranger? He's seriously a one in a million special bunny:











I was pretty tired that evening once I made it to Susan's so I didnt get any pics of the humans!. Im so mad at myself!

Anyway, after introductions to all the beautiful bunnies Susan made us a wonderful lasagnadinner complete with salad and garlic cheese bread. It was so yummy! Chris was able to join us for dinner which was so nice to get to speak to him as well. And Crystal brought over this dessert that was to die for. It was so rich we could barely eat a whole slice..so yummy though!

I stayed over at Susan'sand left the next morning. Susan and Chris sent me home with a beautiful bag full of assorted gifts and even gave me money for gas (which I didnt realize until I got home bc I hadnt opened the card) lol. Susan also made pillows for all my babies- even the foster kids. Chris and Susan are really the nicest people and so fun to be around. I wish we all lived closer bc it was so fun to spend time with other bunny people this weekend. 

It took me about 5 hours to get home. It would have been only about 4 but it took an hour to get across into the US. The border was pretty backed up and moving so slow! Just for fun, here's some pics of the water from the Bluewater Bridge as I was crossing over (dont worry I was at a standstill when I took the pics):
















I was glad to be home. Mike saw me and said I looked like a wreck. lol After all that driving I was pretty tired. Next time I'll bring him along so we can switch on and off driving. 

It was such a fun weekend and so good to meet everyone. Next time I'll have to meet Crystal's Holly and Bandit and maybe meet f_j as well (she lives out that way). I'd also love to spend more time with Nadia and see more of downtownToronto.

I just want to thank Susan and Chris for everything. Susan and Chris are such amazing people andI know Winston and Vega will be so happy there, in their forever home.

:big kiss:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2007)

We don't have that pretty blue water here and we do have a border check into Mexico....but you don't have to go through it to get here....

So when are you coming to Lionhead Land? You don't even have to bring along bunnies - we can provide them for you to take back with you instead!!!

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Ok - being serious now....the trip looks like was fun and it sounds so neat. I'm so jealous that you got to meet everyone.....

Tiny is packing his bags 'cause he wants to go to Canada (Susan made him his Easter hat)....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 17, 2007)

Aww....what wonderful pics! And I LOVED hearing about all the BUNNIES!! 

What beautiful pics, Haley...


----------



## f_j (Sep 18, 2007)

It sounds like you guys had a great time!! I'm so sorry I missed it - I actually didn't end up doing the stuff we had planned this weekend because I was in bed sick all weekend. I was actually going to suggest you stop by my place on the way since I couldn't make it to dinner, but I ended up being pretty sick. Next time count me in for sure!! Haley, I'm jealous that you got to meet all of these gorgeous bunnies!! I love all of the pics!! And I have to say, you are amazing for making that drive to bring Winston and Vega to their new home.


----------

